# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > DIET AND NUTRITION > RECIPES >  McDonalds Cheeseburger Meat Keto

## makod

Im down to my rations on meat. I usually only buy super lean mince but i have run out and found some average quality stuff in my freezer. (this could be why it tasted so good).

Anyway 300gm beef mince (roll into patties) on the foreman (or skillet but there will be alot off fat if you use regular mince) and cook

As soon as it's cooked throw on some cheese so it melts (ontop of the meat).

Then some low carb tomato sauce/ketchup.

Tasted just like the insides of a cheeseburger. (also will be experimenting with mustard and finely chopped onions) 

Add a coke zero and its like ur at maccas. 

If your on keto you will appreciate this.

Macros for regular meat at 300gm 60-70g prot 50-60 fat (about 50/50 sat/mono) + your cheese/to sauce/mustard/onions etc...

----------


## Tjohn6231

I need a mcdonalds cheesburger diet to gain lean muscle mass. I could eat that every meal....Just kidding. I hope the recipe works for ya. :Chairshot:

----------

